# Guava in Sydney



## kirankumarpv (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi All, 

I have recently moved to Sydney and my daughter likes guava very much. 

I don't think we can get Guava in Coles or Woolies. 

Can you please suggest me where i can get Guava in Sydney ?

Thanks
Kiran


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think guavas are only in season in Autumn, and even then they are not all that widely available. A good fruit shop may have them then, but probably not the supermarket.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It's very seasonal and you can't get them year round (possibly yes in North Queensland but not in all of AU). Do check the fruit and veggie shops and ask them when it's in season. The same goes for other fruits like Mangoes. What seems to be available year round are apples, pears, oranges, and grapes. Although the price off-season/on season are very signifcant. 

Right now mangoes are going for about 3 for $5 and off season it can be 1 for $5. Not great ones either.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

check Asian fruit and Veggie shops, they usually have most veggies and fruits.. but they are very expensive. i did see them at one of the Asian shops, not sure when but they were extremely expensive..


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

I think you can get guava _juice_ pretty much all year round, same doesn't go for the fruit itself.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

I searched everywhere supermarkets, asian fruit shops, weekend markets and I couldn't find guava fruit .. Guava juice is available all round the year.


----------

